
What is Android doing when it says “optimizing apps” after a system upgrade? - superasn
http://alvinalexander.com/android/what-android-doing-optimizing-apps-after-system-upgrade-restart
======
mailslot
Compiling & optimizing the bytecode

------
J_Darnley
Removing apps it doesn't like, like Windows 10?

